# "The FIGTHING Irish" CHICKEN DANCE



## FoUhCiKo (Sep 8, 2013)

Ahhhh........how fitting! After Coach Hoke called them out for what they are.......and after the 41-30 victory, we saw a fitting end to the series with the "FIGTHING" Irish! 100,000 Wolverines doing the Chicken Dance......! And why.......??? Because they don't WANT to play M anymore.....they will still play Sparty every year, huh? 

L M M A A O !!! 

That stands for LAUGH MY MOST ARROGANT ASS OFF !!!

Bye Bye "FIGTHING" Irish.........that IS how they spelled the word "FIGHTING" on the drink cups in their own stadium, or, "staydeeum" as it were in S Bend. Off to the ACC indeed......!

LMMAAO!


----------



## Fenian Brotherhood (Sep 8, 2013)

I could Barely understand you... But... Something tells me you have something wrong with Irish Folks?

What's up with that


----------



## FoUhCiKo (Sep 10, 2013)

Fenian Brotherhood said:


> I could Barely understand you... But... Something tells me you have something wrong with Irish Folks?
> 
> What's up with that


Ummmm........Lets see! This is about American Football.......I AM IRISH! I have a Celtic Cross on each arm, one is the negative of the other. I am a Michigan football fan......the "Wolverines"......we play the "Fighting Irish" every year, until next year when they will back out out of the rivalry. Our Coach Hoke referred to them as "chickens" prior to the game the other night, hence the Chicken Dance after the game. Picture one of your big soccer rivalries discontinuing because one backed out.......yet, they will still play our in-state rival (Little Brother) the "Spartans" each year because they will beat them more frequently.......LMMAAO! 

My screen name is another whole issue.......I wish you and yours the best! My family came from Ireland in the 1880's and followed the railroad work here to Michigan. I can't tell you my last name, but it starts with a D, and ends with an E, and has an O, a Y, and an L in the middle........first name, "MICK"!


Peace!


----------



## FoUhCiKo (Sep 22, 2013)

Crickets.........? Come on, someone HAS to talk smack about the last two weeks........! We BARELY beat Akron and UConn.......LMMAAO! Well, if we are going to play like poo, better now than in November.......still 4-0! Hurray........!

....*OH*{FoUhCiKo}*IO*&#8203;....


----------



## Mr. Outdoors (Sep 22, 2013)

OK, OK I will chime in,. Maybe they have pitty on you because the know the kind of beating you get from the Buckeyes. I bet the big blue is going to try to get out of playing Ohio State after the way they smashed flmu yesterday. hahahaha



*&#8203;OH IO*


----------



## FoUhCiKo (Sep 23, 2013)

HA.......! See "Mr. Outdoors"..........I'm a fisherman too! I cast my line, and caught a Buckeye.........! 

Im starting to think you have a Crush on me.........LMMAAO! 

That's okay......WE love all things Michigan as well!

*OH*{FoUhCiKo}*&#8203;IO*


*

*


----------



## FoUhCiKo (Oct 3, 2013)

Ahhh........7 more weeks of practice! The Buckeyes just keep Rollin' Elong........who was the last team to beat them, anyone......??? 

What are they now.......16-0? Looks like come Nov. 30 they will be 23-0........! 

7 more weeks of practice........! Keep your hands off them Buckeye Co-eds, Urban! What would Pope Tressel think.......? LMMAAO!

tick, tock.......tick, tock......who was the last team to beat DO$U? Anyone.......crickets, Bueler......Bueler......??

*F*o*U*h......*C*i*K*o!


----------



## FoUhCiKo (Oct 3, 2013)

Critical Neville's Haze........Delicious Seed Company

64 days in flower.......vegged 45 days.....topped once

I will save some of these gals for Nov. 30th.........what a celebration it will be!

Go Blue.......Beat ohio!

FoUhCiKo!


"football is one season......growing is four seasons".........Keep It Real!


----------

